# Series 1 hard drive Q



## Slim724 (Nov 13, 2004)

My series 1 went kaput. I was wondering if I can unplug my PC's hard drive and plug in my series 1's hard drive? Can I then boot up to the Tivo drive? Just want to see if it's the hard drive that's failed.

Thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

It's not quite that easy ...
Download a copy of the drive manufacturer's DOS-based diagnostic utilities from their web site. Make a DOS boot disk with those utilities on it. Install the Tivo drive into your PC in place of your current PC drive (to avoid messing up anything on your PC's hard drive). Boot with the DOS disk and run the diagnostic utilities.


----------



## bushman4 (Jun 6, 2005)

Also, DO NOT boot your computer into Windows while your TiVo drive is attached to the PC... it will write a signature on the drive, and then it DEFINATELY won't work in your TiVo...

Another reason to replace your PC's drive with your TiVo's drive, as litzdog suggests...

Bushman


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

The above caution only applies to Windows NT, 2K, or XP. Booting into Windows 95, 98, or ME should not have any adverse affect on the drive.


----------

